# VK - Some Extra Stock in Time For VapeCon 2016



## Gizmo (25/8/16)

Limitless Styled RDA Colour Changing
Buddha Z V3 30mm Styled RDA
Ignition Styled RDA
Recoil Styled RDA
Hurricane Junior RTA
Kaos Erebus 25mm RTA
Dual Battery Silicone Cases
510 Resin Drip Tips

RESTOCKS:
Battery Wraps
Atomizer Stands​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (25/8/16)

Y U no give link?


----------



## Gizmo (25/8/16)

zadiac said:


> Y U no give link?



My mistake police officer 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (25/8/16)

Gizmo said:


> My mistake police officer
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html



Hahaha thanks. I'm just too lazy to go open the website in another tab

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyli3boi (25/8/16)

Will you only have the green colour changing limitless styled rda?


----------

